# 

## edde

zastanawiam się czy robiąc fundament pod ogrodzenie klinkierowe trzeba/warto zrobić to razem z fundamentem bramy przesuwnej czy też można f.brany zrobić później, osobno? bo sytuacja wygląda tak, ze wiem jak ma wyglądać i gdzie być ogrodzenie z klinkieru, natomiast na bramę w tym etapie prac brak bedzie funduszy, czyli nie ma tak, ze wiem jak będzie to brama i kto mi ją i kiedy zrobi, wiec nie mogę skonsultować z wykonawcą jaki jest wymagany do niej fundament, i zastanawiam sie czy robić teraz sam fundament ogrodzenia a bramy kiedyś dorobić, czy też istnieje jakiś standardowy typ. wymiar fundamentu bramy, ktory mógłbym zrobić teraz i kiedyś na nim zainstalować bramę?

----------


## szybkaosa

> zastanawiam się czy robiąc fundament pod ogrodzenie klinkierowe trzeba/warto zrobić to razem z fundamentem bramy przesuwnej czy też można f.brany zrobić później, osobno? bo sytuacja wygląda tak, ze wiem jak ma wyglądać i gdzie być ogrodzenie z klinkieru, natomiast na bramę w tym etapie prac brak bedzie funduszy, czyli nie ma tak, ze wiem jak będzie to brama i kto mi ją i kiedy zrobi, wiec nie mogę skonsultować z wykonawcą jaki jest wymagany do niej fundament, i zastanawiam sie czy robić teraz sam fundament ogrodzenia a bramy kiedyś dorobić, czy też istnieje jakiś standardowy typ. wymiar fundamentu bramy, ktory mógłbym zrobić teraz i kiedyś na nim zainstalować bramę?


Zrób sobie bramę przesuwną wiszącą a nie na szynie

----------


## edde

no aż wierzyć się nie chce że nikt z forumowiczów nie robił fundamentu pod ogrodzenie i standardową bramę przesuwną  :sad:

----------


## rafal194

Standardowa czyli jaka długość w świetle.Każdy fachowiec robi inaczej .Jeden zalewa szpilki drugi nie.Zależy tez z czego będzie brama.

----------


## edde

długość ok. 5m w świetle, sek w tym ze na chwile obecną nie do końca wiadomo jaka będzie wysokość i wypełnienie (czyli waga) bramy, na teraz trzeba zrobić fundament ogrodzenia i zastanawiam się czy razem robić fundament bramy czy zrobić go kiedyś przy robieniu bramy oddzielnie, wydaje sie że monolit na całym ogrodzeniu byłby lepszy ale czy  na pewno...?

----------


## Margoth*

Tak, musi być monolit. Zrób teraz całość, fundament pod bramę zrób taki sam, jak pod ogrodzenie.

Nie ma znaczenia, czy brama jest wisząca, czy jeżdżąca po szynie - fundament musi być.

----------


## rafal194

Pod taka bramę musisz mieć fundament dł 180cm i głębokości 140.I ustalić już poziom zerowy

----------


## compi

Z tego co pamiętam masz już bramę garażową pewnie z jakimś napędem. Ja brałem Hormanna, ty chyba Normstalla. Dobierz napęd do bramy przesuwnej tego samego producenta, na wszelki wypadek mocniejszy od standardowych 300-350kg i zerknij na instrukcję PDF montażu. Masz tam wytyczne odnośnie wielkości i materiału wylania fundamentu. U mnie od wczoraj ładnie jeździ moja 5,5metrowa stalowa brama na standardowym napędzie(jakoś tam podobno wzmocnionym) i  wygląda na to, że samodzielny montaż opłaca się finansowo. Jedynie trzeba trochę pokombinować podczas zakupu z pieczątką na karcie gw. Nie zapomnij o kablach do sterowania ręcznego z domu, zasilaniu nie tylko samej bramy, ale i lampy ostrzegawczej oraz fotokomórek(tak na przyszłość). Kładź kable czarne żelowane(sterownicze też do furtki, a jak powyżej 10m to daj też koncentryk do videodomofonu ) i ziemne do 230V.

----------


## wojtas122

Nie rób fundamentu bramy,ten co będzie robił to wykona go w swoim zakresie i po siebie i połączy go z fundamentem ogrodzenia

----------


## kulca

i jak w końcu zrobiłeś? Też stoję przed tym problemem, jednak u mnie wahania wzięły się z opini iż brama pracująć powoduje naprężenia na fundament i może powodować pękanie fug,

----------


## edde

jeszcze nie zrobiłem, teraz dopiero papiery w starostwie złożyłem, może jesienią się za to wezmę, a decyzji jak robić jeszcze w sumie nie podjąłem  :wink:  ,  słyszałem jeszcze o opcji wystawienia pretów zbojeniowych z fundamentu ogrodzenia w stronę gdzie będzie fundament bramy, potem tym zbrojeniem łączy się fundamenty (oba oczywiście zagłębione poniżej strefy przemarzania i odpowiednich wymiarów)

----------


## kulca

czyli jednak opcja aby fundamenty były ze sobą zespolone

----------


## ASchnitzer

Niewem kto takie bzdury opowiada  że fundament bramy połaczyć z fundamentem ogrodzenia. W zyciu na coś takiego bym sie nie zdecydował po co drgania z bramy przenosić na fundament ogrodzenia? Co to za problem wylać postument pod bramę póżniej? żaden! Mówi Wam to mgr inż budownictwa praktyk! Ja dodatkowo daję płytę paździerzową taki podkład pod panele do kupienia w np. leroy jako szalunek tracony pomiedzy a nie powoduje to stykania sie dwóch fundamentów. Ale każdy robi tak jak usłyszy. Ja to sprawdziłem w praktyce. To łączenie fundamentów to taki przejaw bez urazy dziadostwa bo niektórym wydaje sie że jak stopę podwieszą pod coś co obok stoi to brama ma wiecej do wyrywania, a tu chodzi o coś znacznie innego poprostu musi być solidny wagowo fundament, a u niektórych kombinatorka wylać mniejszy postument zakotwić w fundamencie ogrodzenia dodatkowo i problem z głowy , czyżby?

----------


## map78

> Niewem kto takie bzdury opowiada  że fundament bramy połaczyć z fundamentem ogrodzenia. W zyciu na coś takiego bym sie nie zdecydował po co drgania z bramy przenosić na fundament ogrodzenia? Co to za problem wylać postument pod bramę póżniej? żaden! Mówi Wam to mgr inż budownictwa praktyk! Ja dodatkowo daję płytę paździerzową taki podkład pod panele do kupienia w np. leroy jako szalunek tracony pomiedzy a nie powoduje to stykania sie dwóch fundamentów. Ale każdy robi tak jak usłyszy. Ja to sprawdziłem w praktyce. To łączenie fundamentów to taki przejaw bez urazy dziadostwa bo niektórym wydaje sie że jak stopę podwieszą pod coś co obok stoi to brama ma wiecej do wyrywania, a tu chodzi o coś znacznie innego poprostu musi być solidny wagowo fundament, a u niektórych kombinatorka wylać mniejszy postument zakotwić w fundamencie ogrodzenia dodatkowo i problem z głowy , czyżby?


Zgadzam się z przedmówcą :yes:  Ja swoje fundamenty wylewałem na miesiąc przed montażem bramy , gdy mury ogrodzenia dawno już stały. Producent bramy przy zamówieniu przyjechał i dokładnie pokazał mi w którym miejscu i o jakich wymiarach mają być fundamenty. brama działa już prawie 4 lata, więc chyba wszystko w porządku :smile:

----------

